

Researcher: Drug Pump the ‘Least Secure IP Device I’ve Ever Seen’ - Errorcod3
https://securityledger.com/2015/05/researcher-drug-pump-the-least-secure-ip-device-ive-ever-seen/

======
PhantomGremlin
Big discussion on this yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9489237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9489237)

From today's link:

    
    
       Like other organizations, hospitals deploy firewalls,
       intrusion detection system software and other
       security products to protect their networks.
    

I'd like to take the "under" on that. I'd bet that hospitals, like most other
large organizations, are really cesspools of virus infected, spam spewing
botnets.

I'm only exaggerating a little bit. My intuition is that there are plenty of
infected Windows computers in "most" big organizations. Anyone have a link to
anything more definitive than my random "intuition"?

